# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  Do not Marry 7 types of Women

## yassirali66

*



 Do not Marry 7 types of Women

 1. Al-Annaanah:

 The woman who whines, moans and complains and 'ties a band around her  head' all the time (i.e. complains of a headache or some illness but in  reality she is not sick).

 2. Al-Mannaanah:

 The woman who bestows favours, gifts, etc. upon her husband then (at  that time or the future) says; "I did such and such for you or on your  behalf or because of you.

 3. Al-Hannaanah:

 The women who yearns or craves for her former husband or children of the former husband.

 4. Kay'atul-Qafaa: 

 The women who has a brand mark on the nape of her neck (i.e. has a bad reputation or doubts about her).

  5. Al-Haddaaqah: 

 The women who cast her eyes at things (i.e. always looking at something  to purchase, then desires it and requires her husband to buy it (No  Matter What).

  6. Al-Barraaqah: 

 The women who spends much of her day enhancing her face and beautifying  it to such an extent that it will seem like it was manufactured.

  7. Al-Shaddaaqah: 

 The woman who talks excessively.

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*Thanks ,Yasir for the guidance adivces 
وقال رسول الله الصادق الأمين عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم
(تنكح المرأة لأربع لمالها وجمالها وحسبها ونسبها وأظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك)
وقال أيضاً
(تزوجوا الودود الولود فأني مكاثر بكم الأمم)

صدق رسولنا الكريم صلوات الله وأخلص تسليمه عليه
*

----------


## Gold star

*what about   ALhakkaka ??
the women who ask you more
where are you going
what do you do
                        	*

----------

